# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Patto 2007

## chiara

Vi informo che è stato emamanto il DM 23.3.07 «Patto di stabilità interno» 2007/2009. Art.1, c. 685, della L. 296/06. Determinazione obiettivi programmatici per le province e i comuni con popolazione superiore a 5.000 abitanti.

----------

